# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Vegetarier-Festival auf Phuket

## wein4tler

Martialisches Vegetarier-Festival
Der Farang: Björn Jahner | 11/10/2017

PHUKET: Über eine Woche kein Fleisch, Alkohol und Sex. Das ist das auferlegte Ziel, mit dem Thais chinesischer Abstammung beim jährlichen Vegetarier-Festival ihre Gläubigkeit unter Beweis stellen.

Chinesische Gemeinden in ganz Asien begehen dieses Fest. Aber nirgends ist es so bizarr und eine so löchrige Angelegenheit wie auf Phuket, wo das wohl skurrilste Festival des Landes von Freitag, 20. Oktober bis Samstag, 28. Oktober gefeiert wird. Priester stechen jungen Männern eine lange Nadel in die Wange, bis sie auf der anderen Seite wieder austritt. Im Laufe der Jahre sind die Objekte, mit denen sich die Gläubigen verletzen, jedoch immer vielfältiger geworden: Dolche, Schwerter oder sogar Motorenteile werden als „Gesichtsschmuck“ verwendet. Die Gläubigen wollen in Trance beweisen, dass einer der neun chinesischen Götter sie unempfindlich für Schmerzen gemacht hat. 

Infos zum genauen Programm erfährt man auf der Webseite: www.phuket.com/festival/vegetarian.htm.

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist jedes Jahr zum Neumond ende September /Anfang Oktober und dauert 9 Tage.

Es gibt ueberall mehrere Ortsgruppen, die dann an den Umzuegen auch in anderen Staetden teilnehmen.

----------


## Siamfan

Als Hobby-Zauberer Weiss man schnell, der Schein truegt.
Das Ganze beruht grundsaetzliich auf Piercing.
Die vielen kleinen Spiesse Sind auch, meist neues Piercing.
Das Wichtigste ist das "Loch" in der Backe! Da geht mit viel Vaseline der im linken Bild zu sehende Rundstab durch.
Beim rechten Bild mit dem Ventilator, wird das gleiche Prinzip genutzt.
Das Rohr des Ventilators wurde durch einen massiven Rundstab ausgetauscht. Dies wurde an der Stelle, wo es im Backen steckt, durchgeschnitten.
Auf der einen Seite ist ein Schraubengewinde drin und auf der anderen die passende Schraube. Das Teil mit der Schraube schiebt man durch das Piercing und mit dem Gewinde im Mund verschraubt. Dafuer werden Helfer gebraucht.
Der junge Mann mit dem Ventilator hat jedes Jahr was neues. Einmal hatte er ein Sturmgewehr durch sein Piercing.

----------


## Siamfan

Fast genauso wichtig, wie die eigentlichen Akteure, sind die "Vertuscher" die nur mit kleinen quatratischen (ca 60x60cm) unauffallig, auch in Kostuemen mitlaufen.
Sowie etwas zu sehen waere, was keiner sehen soll, verdecken 2-6 mit ihren Flaggen die Sicht. Auch zB , wenn irgendwo Blut nachgetankt werden muss

----------


## Siamfan

Ich nenne sie Feuertaenzer:

Die Meisten barfuss!
Rechts im Bild ist auch einer mit einer "Vertuscher"-Flagge

----------


## Siamfan

Der links (in rot) hat auch eine



Wer da nahe ran will, braucht Gehoerschutz, Schutzbrille (!!), gute Schuhe, Hut mit breiter Krempe.

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan

Meine Bilder zum Veg-Festival sind nicht von Phuket, sondern von Ranong.
Es bleibt hier gemuetlicher und man kann ueberall naeher dran!

----------


## Siamfan

Die sind auch immer da:

----------

